# Tory Burch Reva Flats...Yay or Nay?



## jilliandanica (Feb 28, 2008)

So for the last year or so I've been lemming over getting a pair of the Tory Burch Reva flats. I thought about buying the Juicy Couture Rose flats but for about $50 more I could get the Reva's. Anywhos, just wanted to know what your thoughts were...especially from those who own the shoes (size, fit, worth, etc.)

Here's a picture of the shoe from TORY BURCH


----------



## meaghan<3 (Mar 1, 2008)

I LOVE Tory Burch flats!  I have 4 pairs. They are the most comfortable flats I've ever slipped my feet into!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghan<3* 

 
_I LOVE Tory Burch flats!  I have 4 pairs. They are the most comfortable flats I've ever slipped my feet into!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did they need to be broken in before they got comfy? The heel elastic is what I'm most concerned about.


----------



## stargurl84 (Mar 4, 2008)

ive never worn them....but im not in love with the metal piece on the toe


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmm...cute, but not my style.  I have boat feet so I can't pull these off.  

I checked that site...the other colors are fab...just expensive.  I don't know if I would pay THAT much.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 7, 2008)

Walking around in manhattan, all the girls are wearing these. As a dancer i have a high arch so i can't wear flats (they hurt my feet and back)

They are adorable though. If flats are your thing then by all means get em


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 7, 2008)

I've heard they're really comfortable and they're cute too.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 8, 2008)

I saw one of Run's daughters wearing a gold pair on Run's house.  They are actually pretty cute if you have little feet.  But again, my kinda cute is 5 pair for 1!  Get them if they are your fancy!


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 8, 2008)

Nay only because I don't like that kind of rouched back and my pet hate is flats with that kind of heel. Apart from that they are bloody adorable.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 10, 2008)

im not  crazy about them. I dont like the metal design on the front


----------



## kimmy (Mar 10, 2008)

i'd go with the juicy. i'm big on juicy.


----------



## aconundrum (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm tired of seeing them. I think that metal medallion is ugly and I just don't understand what the trend is for.


----------



## liv (Mar 11, 2008)

No offense, but I think they're tired.  I don't particularly like the medallion either, and everyone is wearing them or wearing knock-offs.  I don't think they're worth the money for what they are, either.  I'd rather get a pair of Delmans, personally.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_Did they need to be broken in before they got comfy? The heel elastic is what I'm most concerned about._

 
No, they didn't need to be broken in before they got comfy!  I promise!  I just slipped around and walked around Boston all day!  They are fabulous!


----------

